# I need to register my car on Spanish plates



## Jayne (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

Can anyone help me find a site where I can get an approximate valuation on my car. 

I want to register my car on Spanish plates, I really want to know how much it will cost me

Thanks


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hi Jane*

Welcome to the forum. 

If you do a search on "car imports to Spain" it will give you some good info. I am sure others will come to your aid too.


----------



## Jayne (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Chica - thanks very much for the info - really appreciated


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

You are more than welcome. Now off to watch The Apprentice  Sad isn't it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/5103-importing-car.html

This thread may help?? its a bit long winded but there maybe some tips! As for a valuation, I can only suggest you try looking on some British used car sites, or if "the Glassers guide" has a website???

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Plenty of sites - Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor. Guía para Comprar Coche en ParaSaber.com AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano should all help


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

What you have to bear in mind is that it is not the retail value of the vehicle but the Haciendas value which will be very different, or at least that used to be the case .
The calculation of tax to be paid is now based on Co2 emmissions. If you have an older vehicle whereby the emmissions are not stated on the V5 then I would suggest you speak to a Gestor who will advise. Here's an idea of the % taken from another forum


theres a new system now 

The system is still much the same - all that has changed is that it is now based on CO2 emissions.

CO2 emission of less than 120g/Km = 0% of the vehicle value

CO2 emission of between 120-160 g/Km = 4.75% of the vehicle value

CO2 emission of between 160-200g/Km = 9.75% of the vehicle value

CO2 emission of more than 200g/Km = 14.75% of the vehicle value

With a car that old it may be difficult to establish the emission figure but even if you take the worse case, 14.75% of 10% of the value (max 20k) you end up with a pretty small figure for the tax - less than €300.


----------



## Jayne (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi there - Thanks very much for the information - so to re-cap, if my car was in the 
CO2 emission of more than 200g/Km = 14.75% of the vehicle value, bracket it would cost me less than €300 to re-register my car onto Spanish plates? 

Can you tell I'm a female?  

Thanks very much

Jayne








malagaman2005 said:


> What you have to bear in mind is that it is not the retail value of the vehicle but the Haciendas value which will be very different, or at least that used to be the case .
> The calculation of tax to be paid is now based on Co2 emmissions. If you have an older vehicle whereby the emmissions are not stated on the V5 then I would suggest you speak to a Gestor who will advise. Here's an idea of the % taken from another forum
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

No that isn't the case. The figures quoted are for the "import tax" (they apparantly don't like to call it this, but hey! thats what it is ) there are lots of other costs involved that's why I suggested you speak with a gestor to get an idea of all costs involved e.g Inspection (ITV) about 120 euros, headlamp change if required (200-400 euros possibly) etc, etc.
Costs can very from car to car, Gestor to Gestor. I've heard figures quoted anywhere between 800-3000 euros, you need to research it well.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jayne, we're assuming you are already a resident, yes? If you register the car within 30 days of becoming resident you escape the import registration tax.

In general, if you have gone past that already then it will cost you import registration fees as indicated plus something between €600 - €900 for gestoria to do it for you


----------

